# World Championships in Saitama, Japan



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

With the upcoming World Championships in Saitama, Japan this August 19 - September 3, 2006, who do you think will win the competition? I think that team USA, with a revamped squad that has Kobe Bryant, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, and Carmelo Anthony, would be impossible to stop and thus will regain the top spot. However, it will be a dog fight for the number 2 spot. China with Yao Ming is a powerhouse together with Argentina, Serbia and Montenegro, Germany, France, and Spain.The Argentines have Manu Ginobili, Serbia has Peja Stojakovic, Germany has Dirk Nowitzki and former North Carolina Tar Heel Ademola Okulaja, France has Tony Parker and the improving Boris Diaw, and Spain has the reliable Pao Gasol. What do you think?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

China will not be anywhere near second place.

1- USA
2- Lith
3- Spain
4- Argen
5- Serb


----------



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

shookem said:


> China will not be anywhere near second place.
> 
> 1- USA
> 2- Lith
> ...



Canada with Steve Nash might make some noise.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

013184 said:


> Canada with Steve Nash might make some noise.


Canada and Steve Nash aren't in it.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

013184 said:


> With the upcoming World Championships in Saitama, Japan this August 19 - September 3, 2006, who do you think will win the competition? I think that team USA, with a revamped squad that has Kobe Bryant, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, and Carmelo Anthony, would be impossible to stop and thus will regain the top spot. However, it will be a dog fight for the number 2 spot. China with Yao Ming is a powerhouse together with Argentina, Serbia and Montenegro, Germany, France, and Spain.The Argentines have Manu Ginobili, Serbia has Peja Stojakovic, Germany has Dirk Nowitzki and former North Carolina Tar Heel Ademola Okulaja, France has Tony Parker and the improving Boris Diaw, and Spain has the reliable Pao Gasol. What do you think?


Heh, another to optimistic USA fan, like Indianapolis, athens & others competitions never happened... I mean, I agree that USA are most likely to win a gold but it's not their yet. And also the best parts or links of US NT aren't Kobe, Lebron, Wade,... IMO that is coach Krzyzewski (if he's gonna do what he's promising).

China? No.

Germany? I think Nowitzki this time won't save the day.

France? You never know.

Serbia? Not with team which participated at euro championship.

I think that besides USA teams like Argentina, Italy, Spain, Greece, Lithuania have the biggest chances to win a trophy.

BTW Argentina isn't just Manu


----------



## donkhan (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, i'm biased, but France with :
- Parker (Spurs, NBA)
- M. Pietrus (Warriors, NBA)
- B. Diaw (Suns, NBA)
- R.Turiaf (cherleaders with Lakers, NBA)
- J. Petro (Sonics, NBA)
- M. Gelabale (drafted this year, futur Sonic, probably next year)
- add somes older guys with a lot of european experience (ex : Foirest, F.Pietrus, Julian, Weiss)...
Well yu've got the point, this team can make a big run in the world championships...

Remember they just loose in semi-finals at the last euro against the futur winners (greece). And they blow a lead of seven in the last minute... They'll be ok with one more year of experience!


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

USA and Lithuania will be in the finals


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

013184 said:


> With the upcoming World Championships in Saitama, Japan this August 19 - September 3, 2006, who do you think will win the competition? I think that team USA, with a revamped squad that has Kobe Bryant, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, and Carmelo Anthony, would be impossible to stop and thus will regain the top spot. However, it will be a dog fight for the number 2 spot. China with Yao Ming is a powerhouse together with Argentina, Serbia and Montenegro, Germany, France, and Spain.The Argentines have Manu Ginobili, Serbia has Peja Stojakovic, Germany has Dirk Nowitzki and former North Carolina Tar Heel Ademola Okulaja, France has Tony Parker and the improving Boris Diaw, and Spain has the reliable Pao Gasol. What do you think?


well...i think that you have forgotten the ITaly team...yeah maybe we can't win but i think that with the better team we could do something good(don't forget that we could have in our team people like Belinelli,Mancinelli,Bargnani,Gigli and Basile).and i don't see in your post Russia?where is it? if u name germany(or better Dirk N.) u can't forget the Russia,with some interesting players like Andrei Kirilenko...


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

013184 said:


> The Argentines have Manu Ginobili


do you know Scola?


----------



## donkhan (Mar 8, 2006)

Russia won't be there i think, they didn't qualify...
Can anyone post the official list of the country which will be in?


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Group A
Argentina
Venezuela
France
Serbia&Monte
Lebanon
Nigeria

Group B
Spain
Panama
Germany
Japan
Newzealand
Angola

Group C
Lituania
Brazil
Greece
Turkey
Australia
Qatar

Group D
USA
Puerto Rico
Slovenia
Italy
China
Senegal


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> China with Yao Ming is a powerhouse


China is a powerhouse. That's the worst thing I've ever heard. Yao Ming is a powerhouse, but certainly not China. China is, at best, going to get to the second round. Then they are done.

By the way, just so you don't think I'm biased, I live in Hong Kong. I cheer for China, but "powerhouse"? No way.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> China is a powerhouse. That's the worst thing I've ever heard. Yao Ming is a powerhouse, but certainly not China. China is, at best, going to get to the second round. Then they are done.
> 
> By the way, just so you don't think I'm biased, I live in Hong Kong. I cheer for China, but "powerhouse"? No way.


agreed, China without Yao is just a crappy team


----------



## donkhan (Mar 8, 2006)

Matej said:


> Group A
> Argentina
> Venezuela
> France
> ...


Well for me the big favorites are still USA, but Argentina; Serbia; France; Lithuania (if Jasickevicus, Ilgauskas and Majickauskas are playing...) and Spain are able to beat them in a good day...
Maybe Italia have some chances too, not sure about Greece and Turkey...
Well anyway this championships gonna be really close!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy will be very intriguing, maybe the most one with France.

I hope in this team

PG Pozzecco/Mordente
SG Basile/Belinelli
SF Mancinelli/Soragna
PF Bargnani/Gigli
C Marconato/Rocca

Jolly
PF-C Ress
SG-SF Dante Calabria

We'll see which players coach Recalcati will choose, anyway I think that Basile, Belinelli, Mancinelli, Bargnani, Gigli, Pozzecco and Soragna are 99% sure on the team for Japan2006.


----------



## donkhan (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeap, i love to see them play since the euro 2002 when they beat france in semi.
Man, i root 4 france, but the way this team, with almost no star, manage to beat one of the heavy favorite by something like 30pts... Just one week after being destroyed in qualifications by the same 30 pts...
Man they played really like a team, with courage and passion. And they've done the same in the olympics 2004. 
The same nucleus, with some news young and skilled players could be really dangerous!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

If I read right on a newspaper, in Seul on august 11th-15th there will be a pre-WC tournament with Italy, U.S. , Lithuania and Korea.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Slovenia's roster for Japan (15 players + 4 reserves) - not final yet:

Guards: Sani Becirovic (Climamio Bologna, Ita), Goran Dragic (Geoplin Slovan, Slo), Nebojsa Joksimovic (Hemofarm, Serbia), Jaka Lakovic (Panathinaikos, Gre), Domen Lorbek (Union Olimpija, Slo), Saso Ozbolt (Union Olimpija, Slo), Beno Udrih (San Antonio Spurs, USA)

Forwards: Marko Milic (Union Olimpija, Slo), Bostjan Nachbar (New Jersey Nets, USA)

Centers: Primoz Brezec (Charlotte Bobcats, USA), Goran Jurak (Cantu, Ita), Erazem Lorbek (Climamio Bologna, Ita), Radoslav Nesterovic (San Antonio Spurs, USA), Uros Slokar (Benetton Treviso, Ita), Zelimir Zagorac (Helios Domzale, Slo)

Reserves: Aleksandar Capin (Viola Reggio, Ita), Sasa Doncic (Geoplin Slovan, Slo), Dragisa Drobnjak (Union Olimpija, Slo), Miha Zupan (Geoplin Slovan, Slo)

Well suddenly our team doesn't look so tough anymore... There's no Matjaz Smodis (CSKA), Marko Tusek (Lottomatica Roma), Sasha Vujacic (LA Lakers),... We're quite weak at both forwards, but anyway, I think the final thing will look like this:

Lakovic/Udrih/Dragic
Becirovic/Ozbolt
Nachbar/Milic
Lorbek/Slokar/Jurak
Nesterovic/Brezec

The youngest one is 19-year-old Dragic,but I would choose him before Joksimovic, because he showed this year that he got guts and knows how to play smart but still brave.


----------



## BBallEqualizer (Jun 16, 2006)

Funny that nobody is mentioning Puerto Rico. Wasn't last year that the Puerto Rico team beat the U.S.A. team- the team that couldn't shoot straight?

I know. We all want to forget that nightmare.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Matej said:


> And also the best parts or links of US NT aren't Kobe, Lebron, Wade,... IMO that is coach Krzyzewski (if he's gonna do what he's promising).


 :yes: 



> I know. We all want to forget that nightmare.


Anything to get that punk image of Arroyo showing off the "Puerto Rico" on his jersey :no:

One major difference from the Athens' team that I think you're going to see is the way they play defense. Maybe not as many blocked shots, but I have a feeling the the pressure on the ball is going to be a lot better than it has been in the past 2 Olympics... Hopefully they pick some shooter for this team too.


----------



## joSeaN (Nov 17, 2004)

dont mind about Puerto Rico. No one will count with us... the way I like it 

WBC 2002 - Brazil and Turkey are to tough for Puerto Rico... Pufff... Puerto Rico is in the Quarter Finals
Tournament of the Americas 2003 - Brazil, Canada, USA and Argentina are too tough for Puerto Rico.... ooops.. we beat Dominicans, Venezuelans, Brazilians, Canadias and got our passport to Athens
Olympics 2004 - Australia :raised_ey is too tough for Puerto Rico... emmm.. :raised_ey 
WBC 2006 - Yao is in our group... wow  



:raised_ey well, I guess we dont stand a chance against Slovenia, Italy and USA :raised_ey

whatever.... I expect to be eliminated in the first round :clap:


----------



## MaNs1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Guys you are really underestimating Greek Squad....

I just remind you that Greece was by far the youngest squad in Eurobasket 2005 (avg about 23-24 years) and won 2 Times france(One time pretty easilly) ,Dirk's Germany(Really easilly) ,Kirilenko's Russia to get the trophy....

And i also remind you that all the players of that squad has rapidly progressed this year
-Spanoulis is twice the player he used to Be ..Top5 squad of euroleague this year
-Papaloukas is by far the best player atm in Europe...MVP Of euroleague Finals,Euroleague Semi-finals, Top 5 squad of Euroleague ,MVP of Eurobasket FInal,TOp5 squad of eurobasket,MVP oF Russia's
TOurnament)
-BIG SoFO,SOfoklis "Baby Shaq" Schortsianitis is back in the NT and improved..
If you want an overview of all players of Greek NT i will be Glad to give you  ..

Except from USA and Greece i believe Argentina ,France ,Lithuania and Spain will be the favorites...
Germany sUCks..Dirk is on his OwN.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

MaNs1 said:


> -Papaloukas is by far the best player atm in Europe...


That's a bit of a stretch, in my opinion.


----------



## Alexwb (Jun 23, 2006)

It is a pity, that Russia will not act in the world championship in Japan. The good team now could gather, is stronger than that, that played in the last championship of the Europe.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Are the World Championships broadcast on US TV? I know regular FIBA games aren't, which kinda sucks, I'd like to see teams before we just...you know, play them. Dirk confirmed in the Dallas Morning News btw that he will join the German team. He's gonna bust one in the US's punk ***. :biggrin:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Brazil could turn some heads with Barbosa, Nene, Vinicius, Splitter, Varejao, Alex Garcia.

I'm not saying they'll win, but they could upset some teams.

I can't wait for it. It should be a great tournament.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

USA all the way! Assuming Melo, Bron, Wade, Bosh, Amare, Marion, Kobe, and company will be playin' unselfish basketball and won't be too overconfident, then there's no way in the world the dream team can be stopped. the only thing to be determined here is second place. France are strong contenders with the emergence of Boris Diaw as another option to Tony Parker. Germany will be good too and so is italy.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Boris Diaw isn't emerging at international competitions- he always played great there, assuring any fan that saw him play for NT, that he isn't a scrub he was supposed to be in Atlanta. on the other hand I wouldn't be surprised seeing Tony Parker struggleing with the international game- just as it happened at last european championship.



> Assuming Melo, Bron, Wade, Bosh, Amare, Marion, Kobe, and company will be playin' unselfish basketball and won't be too overconfident, then there's no way in the world the dream team can be stopped.


no offense, but imho all that "if they'll play unselfish", "if there was only a good 3 point shooter on this team", "if we had a complete team" is just an excuse masking some other deeper problems in US basketball which are emerging by having to play by international rules on a smaller court... such as team defense, attacking zone, making the set plays work, having 12 stars on team that suddenly have to do other jobs that what they're used to do with their teams... US has still by faar the most talented team, but don't expect sweeping the competition, they were unable to do so in the past few years as well...


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

MaNs1 said:


> Guys you are really underestimating Greek Squad....
> 
> I just remind you that Greece was by far the youngest squad in Eurobasket 2005 (avg about 23-24 years) and won 2 Times france(One time pretty easilly) ,Dirk's Germany(Really easilly) ,Kirilenko's Russia to get the trophy....
> 
> ...


The same Greece who was totaly overplayed by Slovenians?


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> agreed, China without Yao is just a crappy team


OK,CHINA NEED ONE PF,TWO SF ,THREE SG AND TEN PG


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

sdfgtrew said:


> OK,CHINA NEED ONE PF,TWO SF ,THREE SG AND TEN PG


What about Japan LOL?


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Matiz said:


> Boris Diaw isn't emerging at international competitions- he always played great there, assuring any fan that saw him play for NT, that he isn't a scrub he was supposed to be in Atlanta. on the other hand I wouldn't be surprised seeing Tony Parker struggleing with the international game- just as it happened at last european championship.
> 
> 
> no offense, but imho all that "if they'll play unselfish", "if there was only a good 3 point shooter on this team", "if we had a complete team" is just an excuse masking some other deeper problems in US basketball which are emerging by having to play by international rules on a smaller court... such as team defense, attacking zone, making the set plays work, having 12 stars on team that suddenly have to do other jobs that what they're used to do with their teams... US has still by faar the most talented team, but don't expect sweeping the competition, they were unable to do so in the past few years as well...


Kirk Hinrich was just included as a sub for Michael Redd and Billups. So I guess that can help a lot especially when the opposition throws in the zone. Redd was a big loss though...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

No Kobe either. Apparently he had surgery on his knee this past week.

That means no Kobe, Redd, Billups, Pierce, Oden, or Redick.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

TM said:


> No Kobe either. Apparently he had surgery on his knee this past week.
> 
> That means no Kobe, Redd, Billups, Pierce, Oden, or Redick.


what surgery?? i read in another thread that it was just a minor surgery. is it official that he won't play?? oh no! but we still got bron, wade, melo,bosh, brand? or are they out too????


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm assuming you're talking about Kobe

Kobe won't play for USA after knee surgery



> Already this week, the 24-player U.S. roster lost J.J. Redick (back injury), Lamar Odom (personal reasons) and Paul Pierce (expected to have elbow surgery in August).
> 
> "That's why you have a roster," USA coach Mike Krzyzewski said Thursday during a conference call. "That's why you have a team, so that when these normal life situations come up we can go on without it being an emergency, or calling upon somebody to crash train in order to be part of a team. And that's kind of what happened in our world championships in 2002 and it happened a little bit also for the Olympics in 2004."
> 
> Even without Bryant, who averaged 35.4 points this season, the Americans still have plenty of scoring options on their roster from players such as James, Dwyane Wade and Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

TM said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about Kobe
> 
> Kobe won't play for USA after knee surgery


damn.....


----------



## Gabriel Angel (Jul 17, 2006)

Kobe better be really careful and stay away from the nurses. He might just end up back in court AND reinjure his knee in the process.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well without their best 1 on 1 player (Kobe), their best shot blocker (Oden), and their best shooter (Redd) I highly doubt that they win this tournament. Lebron, Wade, and Melo still can't shoot that well from the outside and without Billups they lack a leader at the Point Guard spot. Although I think they will go far and I hope they win, I highly doubt they end up medaling (or winning the whole thing for that matter.) I predict they finish anywhere between 3-5 place because of the losses on the team.


----------



## barbosa10 (Jan 9, 2004)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Brazil could turn some heads with Barbosa, Nene, Vinicius, Splitter, Varejao, Alex Garcia.
> 
> I'm not saying they'll win, but they could upset some teams.
> 
> I can't wait for it. It should be a great tournament.


Nenê and Araujo jumped out. 
Nenê wasn´t because he new deal with nuggets but he´s fighting against a huge mess in a brazilian basketball (CBB)
Araujo it´s because his agent asked him to focus on the Jazz this summer.
Vinicius... well this guy wasn´t even called for play... In fact he gave a interview for a brazilian sports newspaper where he said will not play again for Brazil until Lula still a coach.

Best Case Cenario for Brazil will be semi-final...

Probably Brazil will be fighting between to 8 place... or something below


----------

